# Blue Buffallo food causining tearstaining?



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

Two weeks ago I switched my pup's to BLUE and the tearstains are getting horrible. Westin came to us with a PURE white face, and I am devastated that he is staining. Henry has always had some staining and his is getting worse. I've also caught them munching on the dry catfood a couple of times, so that may be the culprit as well. On top of it all, they are very active playing and roughhousing, so its rough to keep their faces dry all the time. Ahhhhhhh! I love em with stains or not, but I hope to get this under control.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hi,
Try switching to a no poultry, organic, raw diet. I feed Paw Naturaw Bison raw diet and I mix a little plain, organic Kefir in daily. I also clean their eyes with colloidal silver water. After trying almost everything out there for tear staining I finally have white faces and they had bad staining previously. Good luck.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I use Blue for Sophie and Abbie, Abbie has no tear staining Sophie does. I do think Sophie has some blocked tear ducts which when she goes for her dental, they are going to look at that.

Diane


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

I've concluded that the staining was caused by either feeding Blue or them occasionally snacking on cat food. I raised the cat food so it cannot be reached by the fluff's, and I switched them back to NB food. After a short amount of time, I can ALREADY see improvements in the staining.


----------



## annesim (Apr 5, 2009)

What does NB stand for? Thank you.

QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Oct 2 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836244


> Two weeks ago I switched my pup's to BLUE and the tearstains are getting horrible. Westin came to us with a PURE white face, and I am devastated that he is staining. Henry has always had some staining and his is getting worse. I've also caught them munching on the dry catfood a couple of times, so that may be the culprit as well. On top of it all, they are very active playing and roughhousing, so its rough to keep their faces dry all the time. Ahhhhhhh! I love em with stains or not, but I hope to get this under control.[/B]


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

My pup was on Royal Canin and it has beet pulp as an ingredient which I think it causes tear staining...I switched her over to Natural Balance: Sweet Potato and Duck formula and her staining has gone away completely! You can get NB at Petco.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I too was feeding Blue to my girls, and Abbie did not have any staining but Sophie did. So I switched them back to NB last week and I can tell the difference in Sophie already. I also am trying the reduced calorie as they both have chunked up a little. I will see it this trend continues, if so no need for vet to check tear ducts, I guess.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Could your babies be teething? Don't know how old they are but puppies do tear a lot more when they start teething. When ours was young we fed Raine Castor & Pollux Organix Puppy food and this year we fed Napoleon Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy food. For adult food we feed Natural Balance Duck and Potatoes and we just recently added Acana Grasslands. 

I believe there was a thread on Blue Buffalo food here a couple of months ago. You may be able to find it and see what others have said. Also, you can check www.dogfoodanalysis.com for reviews on food.


----------

